
Arctic Sea Ice 2019 Wintertime Extent Is Seventh Lowest - js2
https://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/2019/arctic-sea-ice-2019-wintertime-extent-is-seventh-lowest
======
js2
Two years ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13945418](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13945418)
(“Sea Ice Extent Sinks to Record Lows at Both Poles”)

